# [WAY OT] Driving songs



## fonz (Sep 29, 2011)

Okay, this is probably as off-topic as it gets, but we're still in the off-topic forum, so here goes:

I'm starting to get tired of listening to the same CDs over and over in the car, so I figured I might just as well collect a nice custom collection of driving songs.

I already have a preliminary list, but suggestions are welcome. A few parameters:
Most songs on the list below are explicitly about driving, but this is not a necessity. Songs that are not explicitly about driving, but naturally lend themselves to driving are welcome too. The danger, however, is that it then just becomes a selection of favourite songs, possibly losing sight of the driving perspective.
I can tolerate a wide range of music but as you can see from the list I'm predominantly into rock - hard or soft, new or old (although mostly old).
Seeing as I'm Dutch, the list unavoidably contains a few songs in Dutch and/or by bands unknown outside the Netherlands. I put those in _italic_, so there's no need to feel ashamed if they don't ring a bell.
The music must fit on a CD, but because my car radio understands MP3 it can be a CD of MP3s, so there's plenty of space.

Without further ado, here's the list I have so far. Contributions are welcome!


The Allman Brothers - Jessica (Top Gear theme, must be the opener)
Golden Earring - Radar Love
Golden Earring - Going to the Run
Golden Earring - Another 45 Miles to Go
Queen - I'm In Love With My Car
Queen - Breakthru
Queen - Don't Stop Me Now
AC/DC - Highway to Hell
AC/DC - Heatseeker
Sniff'n The Tears - Driver's Seat (*Warning: jeopardises driving license!*)
Slash's Snakepit - Be the Ball (*ditto*)
Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
_100% Katoen - Status Quotes (if you must know, this is a truly awesome medley of Status Quo songs by one of the best cover bands in the Netherlands, feel free to ask for the MP3 (perfectly legal, don't worry) if you're into that sort of music)_
Steppenwolf - Born to Be Wild
Mark Knopfler - Speedway at Nazareth
Motorhead - Ace of Spades (as seen on Top Gear, with a Lotus Exige evading missile lock from an Apache helicopter)
Alice Cooper - Halo of Flies
Mr. Mister - Broken Wings (probably only makes sense if you've seen the video)
Geri Halliwell - Scream If You Wanna Go Faster (not her best work, but at least it's about driving)
_Normaal - Oerend Hard_
Deep Purple - Highway Star
Alice Cooper - Under My Wheels
Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone (if you've been living on Mars for the last few decades, go see the movie Top Gun)

Additional songs I'm considering:
Velvet Revolver - Big Machine
AC/DC - Ride On (on topic, but kinda slow)
Sheryl Crow - Every Day Is a Winding Road
Queen - Radio Ga Ga
Queen - Ride the Wild Wind
Deep Purple - Speed King

Bands/artists I'm missing (any appropriate songs?):
Dire Straits
Bon Jovi
Aerosmith
Rolling Stones
Guns N' Roses
Van Halen
Pink Floyd
probably others, too...

Looking forward to your input,

Fonz


----------



## ChalkBored (Sep 30, 2011)

The only ones I can think of that are in line with what you have already. Even though none of them are on your list of bands.

The Bottle Rockets - Radar Gun
Steve Earle - Copperhead Road
Rush - Red Barchetta
Fear Factory - Cars (I like it their cover better than the Gary Numan version)


----------



## fonz (Sep 30, 2011)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> Steve Earle - Copperhead Road


I think that one was on Top Gear as well, when they did their latest road trip to the U.S.
I'll check out the other songs too, thanks!



			
				ChalkBored said:
			
		

> Even though none of them are on your list of bands.


That's perfectly fine, they're just bands that I like but of whom I couldn't find a good driving song off the top of my head.

Fonz


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 30, 2011)

Tragically Hip - Locked In The Trunk Of A Car
Chris Rea - The Road To Hell
Chris Rea - Daytona
Riggs - Radar Rider
Jackson Browne - Running On Empty
Dire Straits - Telegraph Road
Dire Straits - Southbound Again

Not specifically about driving, but suited:
Chris Rea - Auberge
Mark Knopfler - Calling Elvis
Jackson Browne - I'm Alive
Tragically Hip - Eldorado, Blow At High Dough, Nautical Disaster, many others
Clapton - Layla, Can't Find My Way Home, many others
Joe Satriani - Satch Boogie, Friends


----------



## ikreos (Sep 30, 2011)

Off the top of my head.

Adam Sandler - Ode to my Car.

Not a driving song but I've always enjoyed listening to Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall while driving.


----------



## ramonovski (Sep 30, 2011)

Road: *Boris* - Flood (one-track album) (Part II: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJmyVYxBV7Y)
Streets: *Boris* - Heavy Rocks (2002) (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obU0suDdTSA)


----------



## roddierod (Sep 30, 2011)

Zeni Geva - Ground Zero...mainly because of this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqVQAcTYRMg


----------



## Crivens (Sep 30, 2011)

Kraftwerk : Autobahn
The extended version is > 45 minutes, you had to turn over the tape


----------



## roddierod (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh Kraftwerk!! You gotta include Trans Europe Express/Metal On Metal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Eei_9nUSWQ

Maybe even the extended Tour De France


----------



## Crivens (Sep 30, 2011)

I sort music into different slots of the changer so I can conjure up what fits the mood - no use to listen to gregorian chants when the road is totaly empty; but that is good when in stop&go, keeps you calm.

Now if we had a feedback shuffle to play music from your collection based on speed, curvature, acceleration, ...
Oh, and of cource which seats are occupied  Think of the kiddies, you know.


----------



## segfault (Sep 30, 2011)

Tom Petty - Running Down a dream
The Wallflowers - One Headlight
Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song
ACDC - Shoot to Thrill

..and a big +1 to the above mentioned:
Tragically Hip - Locked in the trunk of a car


Rock on and drive on!


----------



## Dies_Irae (Sep 30, 2011)

Rigorously in alphabetical order:

AC/DC - Back in Black
AC/DC - Thunderstruck
Aerosmith - Dream On
Black Sabbath - IronMan
Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Black Sabbath - War Pigs
Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper
Blue Oyster Cult - Veteran of the Psychic Wars
Danzig - Mother
Dire Straits - Money for Nothing (album)
Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing
Dope - Debonaire (do you remember the first Fast 'n Furious?)
Dope - Rebel Yell (Billy Idol cover)
Judas Priest - Painkiller (album)
Led Zeppelin - Black Dog
Led Zeppelin - Rock 'n Roll
Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven
Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
Scorpions - Raised on Rock
Soundgarden - Superunknown (album)

and

Creedence Clearwater Revival - any song, start with "Travelin' Band"

Happy listening!


----------



## Kiiski (Sep 30, 2011)

Couple of songs about driving that quickly comes into mind:

The Rolling Stones - Black Limousine
The Cars - Drive
The Cramps - Bend Over, I'll Drive
George Thorogood & The Destroyers - Gear Jammer

Maybe little about driving also in these:

Dr. Feelgood - Going back home
Georgia Satellites - Red light

And millions of other good songs...


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 30, 2011)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Kraftwerk : Autobahn
> The extended version is > 45 minutes, you had to turn over the tape



That's good one... I also like Radio Activity


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Oct 4, 2011)

Another +1 for Kraftwerk.


----------



## Pushrod (Oct 5, 2011)

Van Halen - Panama

Very "automotive" lyrics and just generally a good song.


----------



## fonz (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay, everybody thanks a lot for your suggestions. I've got some music to check out now.

Fonz


----------



## tingo (Oct 8, 2011)

Nah - I ride a motorcycle (Harley Davidson), then only music I listen to when riding is the hum of the engine.


----------



## hitest (Oct 8, 2011)

I like listening to CCR (Creedance Clearwater Revival) when I'm on long road trips.

CCR Up around the bend
CCR I heard it through the grape vine
CCR Run through the jungle


----------

